# صلاه البابا كيرلس من اجل المحبه



## sara2003 (30 نوفمبر 2007)

:94:​صلاة من اجل المحبه​ ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح فاحص القلوب ومختبر الكلى الذى تهب المحبه وتغرسها فى القلوب فنشعر بها ونعرف قدرها وان كانت متفرقه فى بلاد بعيده نعم يارب هذه النعمه عظيمه تهبها مجانا لاناس قد اتفقوا بقلب واحد ان يطلبوها دوما فى صلوتهم وتضرعاتهم قائلين يارب اغرس شجره المحبه الطاهره فينا ونسالك اللهم ان تنميها اكثر فاكثر لتاتى باثمار ثلاثين وستين ومائه يامسيح الله ياغنى بالمراحم احفظنا بيدك القويه من عدو الخير الذى على حين غفله يكدر انفسنا بالغضب ويجعلنا نتكلم كلام يؤلم الغير بينما نرجع ونندم عليه عند انفرادانا وانت تعلم ياسيد باننا ليس لنا قوه على حين هذا العدو فانصرنا عليه والجم فمه لكي لا يقترب الينا وضع يارب حافظ على فمنا وبابا حصينا لشفاهنا اجعلنا ان تعتبر الاهانات التى تصادفنا من الغير نافعه لنا لكى نتضع واحرسنا  بظل جناحيك واهدى خطواتنا فى طريق الحق ولك مع ابيك الصالح والروح القدس كل مجد وعزة وكرامه وسجود الان وكل اوان الى الابد امين​صلاه البابا كيرلس من اجل المحبه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه البابا كيرلس من اجل المحبه*

ميرسى ليكى ياسارة وعلى الصلاة الرائعة دى
ربنا يعوضك ياجميل​


----------

